# Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Corastrong Zoom???



## Charly_Brown (27. November 2006)

Hallo Leute.


Ich hab auf meiner eigenen Rolle ´ne Fireline(0,17er), mit der ich aber nicht zufrieden bin. Die hält nicht genug, fasert zu schnell aus und entfärbt sich.

Zur Zeit benutze ich eine Rolle meines Vaters mit einer alten Cormoran Corastrong (0,16mm/9,5kg). Diese Schnur ist der Hammer. Die hält selbst geknotet richtig gut (hab schon zwei mal ein Fischernetz damit hochgezogen, das ging mit der Fireline nicht ansatzweise).

Zu Weihnachten wollte ich mir mal ´ne neue Schnur gönnen, nur gibts es scheinbar die alte Corastrong nicht mehr, sondern nur noch die Corastrong Zoom (laut Herstellerangaben noch deutlich besser, aber das kennt man ja.)

Wer hat schon Erfahrungen mit der Zoom??


Danke,
         André


----------



## Pike79 (27. November 2006)

*AW: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Corastrong Zoom???*

Ich fische die Corastrong Zoom 7 in 0,12mm schon seit ca. 1 Jahr und muss sagen, dass ich sehr zufrieden bin.

Die Schnur ist absolut rundgeflocheten, neigt nicht zu übermäßiger Perückenbildung und die Tragkraft ist auch spitze!

Das einzige Manko, wie bei allen geflochtenen ist der Verlust der Farbe!

Mfg, Markus


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (27. November 2006)

*AW: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Corastrong Zoom???*

Moin,
ich fische die Zoom in 0,06 und 0,22 in Norwegen. Bin absolut zufrieden und kann die Schnur weiter empfehlen.


----------



## BennyO (27. November 2006)

*AW: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Corastrong Zoom???*

Habe noch nie was von dieser Schnur gehört.
Was kostet sei denn??


Gruß Benny


----------



## Toni_1962 (27. November 2006)

*AW: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Corastrong Zoom???*

Ich habe die 14ner auf ner Multi zum Hechtschleppen.
Bin absolut zufrieden !


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (27. November 2006)

*AW: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Corastrong Zoom???*

Habe 'ne uralte Corastrong auf einer Norge-Multi und war bisher zufrieden.


Uli


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. November 2006)

*AW: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Corastrong Zoom???*

Moin Andrè!

Die Zoom ist gut. Welche Schnur mit auch gut gefällt ist die 
von www.gigafish.de die haben ein guten Preis/Leistungsverhältnis

Soll aber nur ein Tip sein, die Zoom ist echt ok (hab sie in 14ener).

Schöne Grüße

Kai

PS: Schmeiss Dein Boot wieder rein! 
Die Sasion geht gerade erst los


----------



## Charly_Brown (28. November 2006)

*AW: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Corastrong Zoom???*

@Ulrich_Horst: Genau so eine alte Schnur hab ich auch noch auf der Rolle meines Vater´s, die ist der Hammer. 


@Torsk_NI: Das Problem ist, dass der Hafen nicht mehr bewacht ist, und auch sonst so gut wie keine Botte mehr dort liegen. Wird dann wohl viel und gerne geklaut. Da müssen wir wohl slippen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. November 2006)

*AW: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Corastrong Zoom???*

Hmm schade dann ist das wohl besser...


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (29. November 2006)

*AW: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Corastrong Zoom???*

Moin Moin!!
ich benutze die 0,06er Zoom in Orange hier in der Elbe zum Zandern und bin von den Abriebeigenschaften der Schnur echt angetan!!! Da kommt ne FL bei weitem nicht mit!!! Die Zoom ist absolut Rundgeflochten und lässt sich sehr gut werfen. Nur mit der Farbe ist das so eine Sache (wie eigentlich bei jedem Geflecht)  Die Farbe bleicht nach 6Monaten Elbangeln doch schon merklich aus!!!
Fazit: Sehr feine funktionale Schnur die in den dünnen Durchmessern (0,06-0,10) aber durchaus Ihren Preis hat (ca 19€/100m) Ab 0,12 wird die Schnur glaub ich nen Tick billiger (12-14€/100m)


----------



## daburner (30. November 2006)

*AW: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Corastrong Zoom???*

Moin, moin, 

also ich habe da ganz andere Erafhrung mit der Cora Strong zomm 7 gemacht, habe sie als 0,12er schnur zum pilken auf der Ostsee benutzt. Mein Fazit: _LEBENSGEFÄHRLICH. _Ich hatte bisher keine geflochte Schnur die eine schlechtere Knotenfestigkeit als die Zoom hat. Beim auswerfen hat sich der Pilker dadurch 3x zum unkontrollierbaren Geschoss entwickelt, zum Glück ist nichts passiert. Egal welcher Knoten, trotzdem wurde der Pilker ein Geschoss. Das einzige was funktioniert hat war dann mit "knotenlosem-Wirbel!!! Doch nach 10x Hochseeangeln war die Schnur nicht mehr rund sondern platt, na toll.
Ich auf zum Angelladen und habe mir die Berkley Firline 0,16 o. 0,17 (damit ca. identische Tragkraft wie die 0,12er CoraZoom) aufspulen lassen und auf gings zur nächsten Kuttertour.
Habe den Wirbel dann wieder mit dem guten, alten Grinnerknoten montiert, pilker ran und auf die "Hupe" gewartet.

TUUUUUT, und los gings. Anfangs war ich etwas skeptisch dam mir die Schnur (durch die Beschichtung???) etwas steif vorkam, aber nach ein paar Würfen war alles ok.

Fazit: In meinen Augen ist die Berkley Fireline die besser Schnur, zwar nicht so geschmeidig wie die Corastrong, aber die o.g. Knotenfestigkeit der Zomm (zumindestens der Zoom 7) kann ich abolut nicht bestätigen.
Den allergrössten Vorteil den die Fireline bietet ist in meinen Augen aber die Beschichtung, durch diese lässt sich der Pilker, etc. extrem weit werfen und das allerbeste ist sie quilt überhaupt nicht auf (im Gegensatz zu fast allen anderen Geflochtenen)!

So dass war mein erster Beitrag im Board, bin gespannt ob jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen wie ich gemacht hat oder ob mir mein "Fachhändler"  alte bzw. B-Ware verkauft haben muss!

Viele Grüße und bis bald...

der, der 20x/Jahr die Ostsee auf'em Kutter unsicher macht!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (30. November 2006)

*AW: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Corastrong Zoom???*

Herzlich willkommen im Anglerboard.
Welchen oder welche Knoten benutzt du denn. Das was du da schreibst kann ich nemlich gar nicht nachvollziehen. Ich habe die Zoom sogar schon beim Brandungsangeln getestet und hatte null Probleme, schon gar nicht beim werfen.


----------



## daburner (30. November 2006)

*AW: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Corastrong Zoom???*

Hallo,

ich habe den Grinner-, den Clinch- und den Nonslipknoten mit der Corastrong pobiert, aber nichts hat gehalten!

Vielleicht war's ja wirklich ne fehlerhafte Charge o.ä.,
aber wer weit werfen will ist mit der Fireline in meinen Augen am besten bedient.

Beim Brandungsangeln mit der Cora ist mir negativ aufgefallen das sie sich relativ stark "vollsaugt" und leicht aufquilt!

Vorteil Cora Zoom: wenn der Knoten bzw. knotlose Wirbel sitzt 
ist die Tragkraft klar besser (aber nicht die Lebensdauer, da schnell platt)!

Wenn ich so auf das Jahr/die Kuttertouren zurückblicke, kann ich sagen, dass ich mit der Fireline höchstens 5-10 Pilker bei ca. 30ig Kuttertouren verloren habe (für mich OK).

Zur Lebensdauer kann ich sagen 40-50 Kuttertouren macht sie gut mit, also alle 1-2 Jahre Schur wechseln (auch das ist OK für  mich!).

Bin auf weitere Meinungen gespannt !


----------



## Denni_Lo (12. März 2007)

*AW: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Corastrong Zoom???*

In der letzten Ausgabe des Blinkers war ein super Knoten für geflochtene Schnüre. Der hällt bombenfest und ist nicht schwer zu binden. Ich habe damit schon mal 200 g über Land an einer Corastrong gefeuert. Nach 5 Würfen (danach hatte ich keine Lust mehr da ich mir auch ziemlich dämlich auf dem Feld vorkam) ist nichts passiert. Der Knoten war immer noch genau so wie vorher.


----------



## Charly_Brown (16. März 2007)

*AW: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Corastrong Zoom???*

Kannst du von dem Knoten mal ein Bild einstellen? Ich hab leider keinen Blinker zu Hand.

Danke,

André


----------



## Denni_Lo (19. März 2007)

*AW: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Corastrong Zoom???*

mach ich heut Abend. Ist eig nicht schwer zu binden. Ist eine Art Mischung aus dem Uniknoten und dem Palomarknoten. (Oder ich bilde mir hier was ein)    Ich füg schon mal meine Zeichnung ein, jaja ich weiß Picasso kann ich damit nicht den Rang ablaufen Hoffe Ihr versteht mein gekrickel.  Vorgehen:    1 Schnur doppelt legen    2 durch die Öse führen (ja es geht auch jeweils einzeln ich weiß)    3  Die durch die Öse gezogene Schlaufe nach hinten auf die Hauptschnur legen    4  kurzes Ende unter die Hauptschnur ziehen und dann quasi kreuz aus der Schlaufe nach oben ziehen.     5  5-6 Windungen über die Schlaufe und in das obere Schlaufenende einfädeln.     6  Zuziehen und nicht das gegenhalten des Schnurendes vergessen.   7 Kurz (5 mm) abschneiden.   http://img392.*ih.us/img392/8555/knotenva7.png


----------



## Denni_Lo (19. März 2007)

*AW: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Corastrong Zoom???*

so hier der Original "Pankowski Knoten":

http://img252.*ih.us/img252/4764/pict0516ut9.jpg

Quelle: Blinker Ausgabe 2/2007, Seite 51


----------



## Angler2097 (30. März 2014)

*AW: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Corastrong Zoom???*

Guten Abend.

Ich brauche eine geflochtene Schnur zum Spinnfischen. Da ich zur Zeit wenig Geld habe wollte ich mir die Corastrong kaufen. Ich meine diese Version hier: 

http://www.angelplatz.de/Cormoran_Corastrong_gr_n_0_20mm_11_2kg_300m--sc0018

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Schnur?

Schonmal vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Antworten


----------



## ragbar (31. März 2014)

*AW: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Corastrong Zoom???*

Das ist eine haltbare, aber leider platte Schnur, die ich nur auf der Multirolle verwenden mochte.
Auf meiner Abu 6500 habe ich mit der 12kg Version beim Schleppen einen meiner größten Hechte gefangen. Auf einer Stationärrolle verdreht sich die Schnur sichtbar wie ein Korkenzieher.


----------



## Allrounder27 (31. März 2014)

*AW: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Corastrong Zoom???*

Stimme meinem Vorposter zu. Ich nutze die als Schlagschnur und teilweise als Vorfach beim Karpfenangeln. Die Schnur hält richtig was aus, das ist gut.

Aber alles andere ist eher nachteilig. Sie ist platt, viel dicker als angegeben, wirft sich nicht so gut und daher zum Spinnfischen überhaupt nicht geeignet!


----------



## Angler2097 (2. April 2014)

*AW: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Corastrong Zoom???*

Danke Euch schon mal für die Antworten #6

Stellt sich nur die Frage welche Schnur ich jetzt nehmen soll. 
Habe mal ein paar rausgesucht:

http://www.angelplatz.de/Berkley_Nanofil_270m_0_17mm_9_72kg_Chartreuse--subn89

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...g-200m-Geflochtene-Schnur_c1571_p73486_x2.htm

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...-020mm-132Kg-270m-Neuheit_c1571_p71294_x2.htm 

Könnt ihr mir davon eine zum Spinnfischen empfehlen? Finde die fireline Exceed ganz interessant, da sie transparent ist


----------



## ragbar (3. April 2014)

*AW: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Corastrong Zoom???*

Das sind alles Fused-Schnüre, also solche, bei denen parallele,nicht verflochtene Fasern durch ein Bindemittel miteinander verbunden sind. Sie sind nicht so haltbar wie echte Geflechte,steifer,und nicht so lange haltbar durch auffasern.
Sie sind brauchbar,können allerdings mit guten Geflechten nicht wirklich konkurrieren. 

Auch wenn Du klamm bist,spare nicht am falschen Ende und kauf eine gute Markenschnur mit echter Flechtung,es lohnt sich.
Du hast mehr Freude+Komfort beim fischen und sie hält meistens auch länger.
Angebote zahlreicher Händler findest Du ja u.a.hier im Forum. Manchmal ist echtes Geflecht zum selben Preis einer Fused zu bekommen,oder für nur 2-5 Euro mehr.


----------



## Angler2097 (3. April 2014)

*AW: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Corastrong Zoom???*

Super #6 Dank dir. 

Bei 200 Meter Schnur sollten die paar Euros ja nicht ins Gewicht fallen. Welche Schnur für so ungefähr 10 euro pro 100 Meter kannst du mir denn empfehlen? 

Habe die Frage nochmal ins Raubfischforum gestellt. Denke, dass es da mehr Antworten gibt. Ab 15.04. ist hier der Hecht wieder offen


----------



## ragbar (5. April 2014)

*AW: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Corastrong Zoom???*

10 Euro pro 100m sind absolute Untergrenze. Ich habe z.B. oft die Spiderwire code red in 0,14mm und 0,17mm auf der 270m Spule für ca.24 Euro gekauft und bin zufrieden damit. No matter what others say.
Aber Achtung: dieselbe Schnur von Händlers Großspule hatte in der Vergangenheit oft Probleme. Also nur die 270m- Bonuspackspule oder kleiner,110m, kaufen und selbst aufspulen.

Ansonsten: einfach nach Angeboten von Markenschnüre Ausschau halten, hier und über die Onlineangebote der Händler.
Ganz brauchbar soll auch die Powerline von Gigafish sein. Hemingway und Konsorten dagegen nicht so sehr.
Kenn ich aber alle nicht persöhnlich.


----------

